

Social Network Frameworks - dageroth

Do you know of any Open Souce Social Network Frameworks? It seems silly to implement the same funcitonality over and over again, I'd rather concentrate and implement innovative ideas, instead of the xth messaging system, etc. If you have any sugestions, experiences and recommendations, please post them. I'd prefer to be able to host it myself, it should be open source and easily extendable in order to add original features.
======
dnkwkgv
Hi

This is exactly why project shindig was incubated under apache.

Check out <http://incubator.apache.org/shindig/>

------
dskhatri
A YC startup: <http://insoshi.com/>

